# Christmas Break



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi all, so guys, i've finished up now till January 4th,the weather is just snow and ice here at the moment so i've decided to stop now.
So how long you all off for and what are you doing over the Christmas /New year break?
Im off to the Mother-in-laws for Christmas and then a nice Hotel for the new year.
Merry Christmas:jester:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## NCroofer (Dec 15, 2009)

Going back at it jan 2 here.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

We will take off Thursday thru Sunday this week and the same for next.

Too busy for an extended holiday!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

Weve had so much rain will go back to work as soon as possible,sent one crew to tarp a roof christmas eve.We had some tornados come thru fri.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I myself was back at it today. I went to my red cedar job, just to broom off some of the snow we have gotten in Mass. so it will melt faster in the sun. Just hoping the snow will relax for a bit and the sun will come out. So I can get my crew going. Gotta love winter!!!


----------

